# 20x16 Room Subwoofer Placement...



## adkijl09

I have a 20 foot by 16 foot living room where i have my home theatre set up.
I have my room set up as is in the attached picture. If you have any suggestions for subwoofer placement or a better way for me to arrange my room, I'm all ears. I have been reading in these forums quite a bit and really do respect the opinions, which is why I am asking. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alberts dad

Hey there, congrats on the HT space. I just moved into my new space and it is very rewarding to have both dedicated space and equipment. I would say by your drawing that you may want to bring both the L and R front channels closer to your display, while placing the subwoofer below and to the left of the L front. There are also other ways of doing it, for sure but this seems to be the most universal position for fronts and sub. Variables for sub placement could also be distance from the corner of the room, but that is something for someone else to describe, better then myself. 

Cheers and enjoy!

Jason


----------



## TypeA

Good advice on the front left and right speakers, closer together. Welcome to Home Theater Shack adkijl09 and check out this link about sub placement:

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/speaker-setup-guidelines/crawling-for-bass-subwoofer-placement


----------



## wgmontgomery

TypeA said:


> Good advice on the front left and right speakers, closer together. Welcome to Home Theater Shack adkijl09 and check out this link about sub placement:
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/speaker-setup-guidelines/crawling-for-bass-subwoofer-placement


+1...and welcome to HTS!!


----------



## Driver_King

A good idea for the left and right speakers would be to follow the rule of the golden triangle, or try to get the speakers as far apart as they are from your main seating position. For the subwoofer, please do the 



 to get the best results. Raising the subwoofer off the ground will give you improved bass response as well because less energy will be lost to the floor and walls while also reducing the amount of vibrations around the room (it may seem fun at first but quickly becomes frustrating during your favorite music or movie scene).


----------

